# Worst Time to lose 922



## sulu600

After 9 months of perfect service out of my VIP922, it went belly up last week. I discovered it in the afternoon, so it was late Thursday when I got in touch with Tech Support. After several calls, they finally agreed that turning off after 5 min and not turning back on unless unpluged required a replacement be shipped. It did ship out late Thursday, however with 2 day air, it was late Monday before it was delivered by UPS. I connected the new unit looking forwarded to getting TV service back in time for the new season starting tonght, but the replacement unit was DOA out of the box. Light's up on plugin to UPS or wall outlet, however never has any video output on any port. Tried 4 different HDMI inputs on the TV, two different HDMI cables, even tried composite video, but nothing. Advance Tech Support says that it's a power problem and tech will take two day to get here Wednesday, so looks like I will miss most of the new shows. Also hate it that I had about 120 gb worth of recording that I had not transfered to an external HD yet.....shame you can't just put the old HD in the new receiver, but big VOID warranty sticker on the disk prevents that option.

OTA for 7 days make me thankful for what Dish and other programers provide us.

Steve Park


----------



## l8er

Murphy's Law in action.

Sorry to hear about your troubles. My biggest problem with the new season is we moved to an apartment in May and I can't use the OTA tuner in the 922. Last fall I could record 4 different shows at the same time.

-Gary


----------



## P Smith

l8er said:


> Murphy's Law in action.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your troubles. My biggest problem with the new season is we moved to an apartment in May and I can't use the OTA tuner in the 922. Last fall I could record 4 different shows at the same time.
> 
> -Gary


I can reuse your useless now MT2 .


----------



## AZ.

sulu600 said:


> After 9 months of perfect service out of my VIP922, it went belly up last week. I discovered it in the afternoon, so it was late Thursday when I got in touch with Tech Support. After several calls, they finally agreed that turning off after 5 min and not turning back on unless unpluged required a replacement be shipped. It did ship out late Thursday, however with 2 day air, it was late Monday before it was delivered by UPS. I connected the new unit looking forwarded to getting TV service back in time for the new season starting tonght, but the replacement unit was DOA out of the box. Light's up on plugin to UPS or wall outlet, however never has any video output on any port. Tried 4 different HDMI inputs on the TV, two different HDMI cables, even tried composite video, but nothing. Advance Tech Support says that it's a power problem and tech will take two day to get here Wednesday, so looks like I will miss most of the new shows. Also hate it that I had about 120 gb worth of recording that I had not transfered to an external HD yet.....shame you can't just put the old HD in the new receiver, but big VOID warranty sticker on the disk prevents that option.
> 
> OTA for 7 days make me thankful for what Dish and other programers provide us.
> 
> Steve Park


Your lucky, mine has been nothing but trouble, lasted just over 4 months! Go figure hea????


----------



## sulu600

I thought that my MT2 might be causing the problems, so I removed it. Just to be safe, also did not install it in the new doa box before connecting it up. So just waiting now for the repair tech that is supposed to be here today between 8am and noon (they have 1 1/2 hours left) to tell me that I have two bad ViP922 box's.

Steve


----------



## Jhon69

l8er said:


> Murphy's Law in action.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your troubles. My biggest problem with the new season is we moved to an apartment in May and I can't use the OTA tuner in the 922. Last fall I could record 4 different shows at the same time.
> 
> -Gary


Did you try your antenna indoors?,if that doesn't work maybe see if you have a cable hookup coming inside and see if you can get something by hooking up your HDTV to that?.Just a suggestion.


----------



## l8er

Jhon69 said:


> Did you try your antenna indoors?,if that doesn't work maybe see if you have a cable hookup coming inside and see if you can get something by hooking up your HDTV to that?.Just a suggestion.


 Tried 2 or 3 different antennas indoors (can't go on the roof). And although I have cable Internet - it looks like the cable company got smart - I can find no analog or digital channels on the cable coming into my apartment (running straight to my TV).


----------



## AZ.

l8er said:


> Tried 2 or 3 different antennas indoors (can't go on the roof). And although I have cable Internet - it looks like the cable company got smart - I can find no analog or digital channels on the cable coming into my apartment (running straight to my TV).


Should look into that...It is law that your locals be in the clear.


----------



## RasputinAXP

AZ. said:


> Should look into that...It is law that your locals be in the clear.


ClearQAM, not totally clear; most modern TVs should support that.


----------



## AZ.

RasputinAXP said:


> ClearQAM, not totally clear; most modern TVs should support that.


All locals fall under this part...If there free over the air channels they are to be clear on cable...and yes those would usualy be QAM


----------

